# airwalk snowboard



## ctoma

Hopefully you really did find it, as in you found it on the side of the road or you found it while dumpster diving.


----------



## veschman

no dumpster diving i really found it and it still have a sticker from Canada on it 
i hope someone as more information than that 
thx


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Pre-millennial...like last century.


----------



## veschman

like 1980 or 1990 need help for more info


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Put it up on your wall and look at it fondly while drinking a beer.


----------



## Rip154

Could be around 20 years.. found this from a 01/02 ad:

WOOD CORE BOARDS GO HARD CORE
Everyone knows a snowboarder's opus comes in one form . . .heavy metal. That's why the Champ, a metal-inspired board, chimes in as the ride of choice for the hard-core rider. With a unique directional shape and an aggressive side-cut, the Champ is ideal for all-mountain riding. The Champ is made of white aspen with carbon fiber reinforcements with a P-Tex base for maximum durability. The Champ maintains the 360-degree stainless steel edge with a high gloss, co-extruded PBT topsheet. The Champ's gnarly graphics, designed by San Francisco-based artist Jon Wayshack, are team-inspired and mother approved. Available in four sizes for adults ranging from 153-165, retailing at $320.00 and Champ Mini sizes for the aspiring shredder from 110-140, retailing at $184.00. Also available in the wood core offering are the Fury, and Fury Wide models, solid, recreational boards featuring the same core materials as its brother the Champ in four sizes from 145-160, and three wide models ranging from 155-165. With its futuristic mosaic graphics in flashy colors, the Fury makes a special effect at $275.00 retail. 

So like.. not all bad for an old board. People buy boards like that based on what shape they're in, maybe 50-100 €/$ if it looks good and tuned, and actually has the carbon+stainless steel stuff.


----------



## Surgeon

I remember those from the '90s. Can't help you much though. They weren't great boards back then. Things have moved forward. You can do better. As has been said: hang it.


----------



## veschman

thank you all for this
because been to few shops around in austria and france amd for most of them 
it was the first time they saw one or heard of it


----------



## Surgeon

veschman said:


> thank you all for this
> because been to few shops around in austria and france amd for most of them
> it was the first time they saw one or heard of it


yeah, let's just say these aren't legendary...


----------



## timmytard

Ride it. 
Decide for yourself.
They make boards this year that ride worse.


TT


----------

